# Rollerball Twist Pens - do they exist?



## W3DRM (Jan 6, 2016)

I have a customer who wants a rollerball pen but it must be a twist-style pen rather than one with a removable cap.

Has anyone seen one? I have looked and searched but haven't been able to find one.


----------



## Edgar (Jan 6, 2016)

Rollerballs & fountain pens need to be capped to keep the ink from drying. Merely retracting an RB refill into a nib would not be adequate.

You might suggest a gel Parker style refill to your customer. I like them about as well as rollerballs.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jan 6, 2016)

Rollerball always get caps.   Cause they can dry out and because you don't want to see what happens when clothing rubs against an accidentally exposed rollerball tip. 

Either have then try a ballpoint with the ez flow 9000 or a magnetic cap rollerball.


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 6, 2016)

Schmidt advertises the 9000 refill (Parker-style) as using rollerball ink.

Perhaps you can get your customer to try one, see if it fits their need.


----------



## CREID (Jan 6, 2016)

Dan Masshardt said:


> Rollerball always get caps.   Cause they can dry out and because you don't want to see what happens when clothing rubs against an accidentally exposed rollerball tip.
> 
> Either have then try a ballpoint with the ez flow 9000 or a magnetic cap rollerball.



I have personal experience with this. :biggrin:

Curt


----------



## W3DRM (Jan 6, 2016)

Thanks guys! I've re-contacted my buyer and let him know rollerball pens aren't available in a twist-style. I gave him some other pen options to choose from.


----------



## TonyL (Jan 6, 2016)

Hold on   ...at one of our vendor's suggestions, I tried a Montverde gel refill (Parker-style). I  enjoy writing with them even more than a rollerball and they are compatible with Parker-style ballpoint (and therefore twist pens). 

Here's the BUT, and this only based on my experience with 3 refills:
 - They didn't last nearly as long as the Schmidt 9000 series BP refills
 On a regular workday, despite sitting in front of a computer, I write on 5 to 10 sides of paper. I get about 3 weeks out of them.
 - I think I paid about $4 each...about the same price everywhere...our vendor's price was the best/lowest.
 - Even though they don't require a cap, I do ensure I retract the refill as often as I remember. I have no idea if that helps or not, but makes me feel better...we all have our coping mechanism/self-medicate LOL. 
 - The medium points are rather broad (IMO, but I still like them), but wouldn't recommend for someone on the fence about a medium ballpoint  (Good question for the presidential candidates..where they stand on BPs?  ).
 - The fine points are nice too, and emulate other fine point refills.
 - They write smoothly and are durable, but not for engraving your girlfriend's name on a oak tree or pressing through NCR paper (my first employer after college).
 - The "feedback"/friction is less than a rollerball..again in my experience.

I now use gel 50% of the time, even in my Falcon carry pen, and some Executives.
The rest of the time, I use RBs, and slap that cap on immediately.

I used to ONLY use Schmidt 9000s or Fisher Space refills (just in case I was abducted by Martians).

I hope this helps, and you all had a few laughs!

I just ordered another brand, I don't remember the brand or where I even ordered them from because they were recommended by a pen writing/collecting forum based in the UK. I haven't received them yet.


----------



## edstreet (Jan 8, 2016)

Yes they do exist and yes I have seem some.


----------



## KenV (Jan 8, 2016)

W3DRM said:


> I have a customer who wants a rollerball pen but it must be a twist-style pen rather than one with a removable cap.
> 
> Has anyone seen one? I have looked and searched but haven't been able to find one.




Have not seen a component set made to do that, but have once-upon-a-time built a click version.   The refill life was pretty short, and I still have the "shop shirt" with the ink stained pocket.  

As I remember, used a Schmidt click mechanism 

You can build a custom twist version.


----------



## gratz (Jan 8, 2016)

Agree with TonyL (except for the martian part!), I've used the Parker style gel refills (my son really likes them), they work great and have the feel of a rollerball, but they do not last very long.

Gratz


----------



## Joey-Nieves (Jan 8, 2016)

edstreet said:


> Yes they do exist and yes I have seem some.


  kit names and links if possible, don't leave us in suspense!


----------



## TonyL (Jan 8, 2016)

*Not a kit, but the Parker Gel that I mentioned*

I just received today, they were given high marks on some pen aficionado site. I will report if I like them better than the Montverde.

The brand is called Parker Quink


Now, I am going to try to knock-out a Raven before hitting the sheets.


----------



## W3DRM (Jan 9, 2016)

*Parker Quink available on Amazon*

I see the Parker Quink Gel refill and other styles are available on Amazon and some of them are covered by Amazon Prime shipping - free shipping, if you are a member of Amazon Prime. See link below:


Amazon.com: parker quink: Office Products
My customer has decided to go with a standard Parker style ballpoint pen. I'll let him know about the other options you all have mentioned too.


Thanks again for the inputs - much appreciated!


----------



## Smitty37 (Jan 9, 2016)

W3DRM said:


> I see the Parker Quink Gel refill and other styles are available on Amazon and some of them are covered by Amazon Prime shipping - free shipping, if you are a member of Amazon Prime. See link below:
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: parker quink: Office Products
> ...


Unless the customer is very particular I think you'll be able to find a Parker style refill that writes smoothly enough to suit them.  I'd start with the Schmidt EasyFlow 9000 they write very smoothly, are reasonably priced and are readily available from a number of sources,


----------

